# JVC Tv works but has a really dark picture



## alicia7davis (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 36 inch JVC tv, AV-36D104, and the picture works but is really dark. For example, watching movies or channels with light picturing I can see, but like a dark scary movie or even a game it shows really dark, almost to where you cannot see it. I've noticed it gets darker with time. I do not remember when I got this tv but it has been roughly five years. I think only after about a year or two the picture started to get dark. I have tried adjusting the settings like brightness, color, tint, etc., and nothing works. I want to know if anyone can help with this problem, or is the tv just done for?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if adjusting the brightness and contrast didnt really help.id say its probably the picture tube going bad.


----------

